# Trick 'R Treat Sam (haunti style)



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Instead of continuing to hijack Rocky Mountain Terror's "Need Help with Sam from Trick R' Treat" I'll make my own thread.

I've been making progress on my Sam prop from Trick 'r Treat and I'd thought I post some pictures.





































I used the dimensions on http://zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php to make the initial frame. After I had put the frame together I noticed that the frame was too tall so I had to shorten the torso and legs and arms to get them to fit into the pjs.

The pvc was covered with pool noodles (arms, legs, feet and shoulders) and then the noodles were shaped with a craft knife to make them look more natural instead of like a body builder.

The "feet" were attached to the wooden board using pipe straps like this









Sam's torso is stuffed with plastic grocery bags to fill him out.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That lollipop is great! What is it made of? Can't wait to see more.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where did you find the jumper?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> That lollipop is great! What is it made of? Can't wait to see more.


I found an orange acrylic plate and cut the shape out of it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Where did you find the jumper?


I bought them from Hauntcast in the classified section. He got it from here:
http://www.crazyforbargains.com/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great. I LOVE the lollipop!! I'll have to try one for my Sam.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's looking great. I would never have guessed he was based on a pvc structure.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> I bought them from Hauntcast in the classified section. He got it from here:
> http://www.crazyforbargains.com/


Tried to find that same jumper last night but couldn't find it. So much selection from this place.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, I too love the lollipop


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So far, so awesome!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I found an orange acrylic plate and cut the shape out of it.


LOL, I love this! I think this kind of improvisation/resourcefulness is awesome! And I may steal your idea now, lol - resourcefulness, you know?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was waiting to see some progress on Sam. Sewing the burlap head definitely takes the most time.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking great so far, he definately is a classic character and i bet there will be alot of people making him. It would be nice to have a nice list of where to find all the stuff you need to make him. I wouldnt half mind making me one also.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him, and those hands make it look like a real kid is hiding in there


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

How did you get him stuffed so smoothly?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> How did you get him stuffed so smoothly?


A combination of shaped pool noodles for the arms and legs and plastic shopping bags to fill out the torso.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great Haunti.....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

How tall does Sam stand?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fick209 said:


> How tall does Sam stand?


My version stands about 42" tall.

I had to play with some of the pvc measurements to get the frame to fit in the PJs.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The haunt I play at is doing movie themes this year, so maybe I need to make me a Sam too! Lookin' great so far, Haunti... very nice job filling out the body form


----------



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

wow nice job so far !!!! he is going to look so cool, I love that movie so much I swear I watch it weekly lol Sam rocks,the lol that lolipop looks great to nice work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> My version stands about 42" tall.
> 
> I had to play with some of the pvc measurements to get the frame to fit in the PJs.


Thank you Your time spent playing with the pvc measurements paid off, the body frame and stance looks awesome and I look forward to seeing him complete. Are you doing the burlap head or the pumpkin head?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fick209 said:


> Thank you Your time spent playing with the pvc measurements paid off, the body frame and stance looks awesome and I look forward to seeing him complete. Are you doing the burlap head or the pumpkin head?


I went with the burlap head because the character isn't scary and the people who have seen the movie will know instantly who he is.

He's finished. Here's the showroom link


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW!!!

I have not seen the movie, but the pics look like a real lil' kid in there! You have inspired me to see the movie & your finished product in the showroom.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Tried to find that same jumper last night but couldn't find it. So much selection from this place.


These are the ones I found. Hard to find something without a print anymore

Amazon.com: Carters Watch Your Wear - Boys Heavy Weight Blanket Sleeper, Red&#133;@@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41uYiH34QJL

http://www.bargainchildrensclothing.com/19850.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you RL.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

*I do not see the Pics?*

I don't know if they've been taken down or if there is some other reason, but I would love to see the pics of Sam in progress!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

JustJimAZ said:


> I don't know if they've been taken down or if there is some other reason, but I would love to see the pics of Sam in progress!


I had taken my website down. It's back up now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Now that I've actually seen Trick R' Treat, I know he looks perfect. You did a great job with the lollipop too. 

I'll have to keep an eye out for some child sized mannequin hands (and an orange onesie), so we can make a Sam for ourselves some day.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Spooky1


----------

